# Bass clubs northeast ohio



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

Are there any Bass clubs in this area looking for new members. Does'nt have to be federated club, but could be. Just an average angler and don't want to spend all that money to fish a circuit. Use to fish Atwood bass club several years ago. Was going to this year and they tell me there not going to have a club this year.Any info would be greatly appreciated, Thank You
Chris


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My club is a federated club and very inexpensive. We are looking for a few boaters right now. We aren't taking any more non-boaters until we get some more boaters. PM me if you are interested. I can give you all the info. This year we are fishing;
West Branch, Portage Lakes, Berlin, Mosquito, Nimisila(night tourny), Black River(fun tourny no points), and a Mystery Lake where everyone meets for breakfast and draws a lake from a hat.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

I am in the club that ncraft is in and it is a very nice club if you are looking to learn new things and have fun fishing tourneys for points. It is called the Portage Lakes bassmasters. Like ncraft said, we are looking for boaters to make everything even. If interested contact Ncraft or myself and he will give you the information. Ohio Bass


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

i like the idea of meeting for breakfast and drawing from a hat. i might have to borrow that idea.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The drawing one tourny from a hat at breakfast was new this year. I thought it sounded like a great idea.


----------



## Shiney (Jun 9, 2004)

ncraft150 check your PM and thanks


----------

